# Taking the EMT-B NREMT Written Today



## FireRescueTyler (Oct 27, 2009)

Hello all, I first want to introduce myself as a new guy on the site, been lurking for a while, lots of useful info! Anyways, passed my EMT B course a few weeks back, now this afternoon I'm off to take the written NREMT, and my practical is on Nov 8th. Can't wait to get this behind me! I've read the tips in this section, and have taken some practice tests provided too, I feel pretty confident! Wish me luck, and add in some more tips if you'd like, I'm leaving my computer at 2:00


----------



## resq330 (Oct 27, 2009)

Welcome aboard and good luck to you!!!


----------



## FireRescueTyler (Oct 27, 2009)

Got back an hour ago, feel like I did alright, even though I was taking an EMT B exam, I saw EMT-I questions in there for some odd reason. My test shut off at 81 questions, so hopefully I passed....


----------



## Pyromedic (Oct 27, 2009)

Good luck with that, mine got shut down at 65 didnt get positive results. waiting to hear back from the state to hear about my second try.^_^


----------



## FireRescueTyler (Oct 28, 2009)

Well got my results, failed. I think I got the wrong test, I was in there for EMT-B and the top of my test said EMT-I/99. :sad:


----------



## Fbarba123 (Oct 28, 2009)

yea, you def took the wrong test. Did you schedule for that one or did they administer you that one? If they screwed up that's a first. Hope it all works out. !


----------



## FireRescueTyler (Oct 28, 2009)

I called the NREMT number today, and they swore to me it was a scheduled EMT B test. Unfortunately, my only recourse is to take it again, and hope to god they actually give me the basic test. My dad was there taking the test with me, hit 121 questions, and passed...ugh, like father like son doesn't always happen lol.


----------



## Fbarba123 (Oct 28, 2009)

Oh man, I'm sorry bud. I don't know what to tell ya. I'm pretty sure they messed up and they won't own up to it since they are all high and mighty. Did you take it with Pearson Vue? Did you get a confirmation letter or anything online? Only thing to say is study and go for it again! Don't let this get in your way!


----------



## FireRescueTyler (Oct 28, 2009)

Yes, I did take it with Pearson Vue. Regardless of what they say, I'll be taking it again lol.


----------



## Fbarba123 (Oct 28, 2009)

very true! I wish you the best of luck, if you think you have the wrong test again, just raise your hand. Boy that would make me so happy to catch them with an error! Good Luck!


----------

